# Hey guys and gals, more gold up for sale!!!



## everydayisalesson (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, hope all is well. Below are links for more items I have posted to ebay if anyone is interested. The phones are self explanatory, the phone boards have been given a sand bath and almost all of components removed. The gold chain is explained in the listing. If anyone has any questions, just ask.

Mike

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130963299273?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130963309717?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130964137703?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


I also have a few hundred grams of mixed pins that I may list before the weekend is up.


----------



## niteliteone (Aug 8, 2013)

I just gave you the first bid on the necklace, Good luck with your auctions.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Aug 8, 2013)

hey thanks, nite lite


----------



## Chris2284 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey i noticed I have the same phone in the top left third one. Can you please tell me how you scrapped it?


----------



## everydayisalesson (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris, the pictures of the phones are just that. They are not yet scrapped. All I have done with these is remove battery and cover. Mike


----------

